# Doamond Foods RECALL



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Diamond dog food recall...salmonellla

http://www.wtsp.com/news/topstories/article/249849/250/Salmonella-scare-leads-to-pet-food-recall


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is the second time in about as many years. I thought after the first recall this food would be safe. I thought wrong. The first recall was from dogs dying from it's use.


----------

